# Fixed Base Routers



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

There's good news and bad news. Your first router won't be your last router. So, you can relax a bit about buying the wrong one. I have 3 now, and at least 2 more on the list to get. Of course, when I get the 2 more, I can let go of two that I've got. One of 'em is a keeper.


If I was starting from scratch, I'd get a fixed/plunge 2 base kit. Make sure it's got a 1/2 and a 1/4" collet. The Bosch consistently gets good reviews. The Dewalt has some neat features. Porter Cable is kinda the standard, for good reason. If you can, handle them all and see which one has controls that make sense to you. Do you want to turn the motor housing to adjust height, or turn a screw? For router table use, a port in the base (up in a table) that allows access with a long allen wrench is mighty handy. 

I think the Makita routers are well made, but a little clumsy to use. Athough I'm not a fan of Ridgid, their 2 base router set-up is slick. The Milwaukee has some cool features.

Oh yeah, starting from scratch, allow for a little one handed router in the future, like the Bosch Colt or that new one from deWalt. You'll find that for quick handheld jobs, you pick it up first.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I already have 2 plunge routers. My question was aimed specifically at fixed base routers for use in a router table.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have two Porter Cable 2 1/4 horse router mounted in tables---They are a joy--easy to adjust--Pop up high enough to change the bits from the top--Variable speed for the BIG panel raising cutters.

I highly recommend it.

Depot just closed them out---You might get lucky and find one marked down to $100--Go look --Mike--


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, Mike, I remember when you posted about those PC's. I looked at HD and all they had left was the display model, so I passed. I think I'm gonna keep my eye on the Bosch. 

BTW, you said you were gonna post something about your router tables. Did you make any progress on that?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going to try posting a picture today---if I get it figured out I'll show you the double router table--

I need a new top for another table--I'll take progress shots as I build it.--Mike--


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

On my router table I have the MV12 Hitachi, it is a plunge router but that dude is strong. I really don't know how many routers I have but if I were buying one for a table it would be a Porter-Cable or Bosch as most of the market raisers are for the barrel type. My main router is a Bosch fixed/plunge combo. Like ratherbefishing said about the small trimmer routers, buy as many as you can afford and use each one as a dedicated router. I have 5 of the trimmers and love them.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

That MV12 is a hoss! Thanks for the comments, jiju. I'll take a look at some trim routers.

Mike - If you are going to post pictures, I suggest you download Microsoft's image resizer (I posted this somewhere else, so you may have already read about it). It's free and it allows you to resize pictures and reduce the file size, which is typically needed when posting pictures on line. I look forward to seeing what you have.


Here's the link for the download. Look on the far right hand side of this web page and under downloads the 11th program is the resizer.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Here are the instructions for using the resizer.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

It's easy to use and you don't loose any picture quality (that I can tell).


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I went ahead with the Bosch 1617EVS and I bought the adjustable base for it as well for height adjustment in the table.

I also bought (and I hope I will like) a Bosch Colt based on the advice from Ratherbefishin and Jiju. Probably what I will find out is that after all these years I was using a clumsy, full-size plunge router, when a small and convenient palm router would do the trick (I just never thought they had the power to do much other than trim laminates and modest round-overs). 

I got the whole thing with a couple bench clamps from Amazon for $355....not the deal of the century, but IO thought it was pretty reasonable (no taxes or shipping costs either).

Now to build a router table. I decided that I want a "primitive" one to start with....something along the line of the Oak Park one that Del Schisler likes, but with more storage. I saw some pretty good reviews for Norm Abram's plan on Rockler, although I may just buy the kit from Rockler and the plans from NYW instead of paying Rockler for the plans and video.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I believe you will like the Bosch 1617EVS, I have that router and it is my favorite. The only thing I don't care for the Bosch is it will not hold up to making raised panels in a router table for long as the raised panel bit is just too much bit for a router that size. 

The good thing with a trim router is you are holding the motor with your hands and can feel when it starts to heat up. If it is too hot to hold in your hand you should let it cool, heat is not a friend of some tools.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I got the Colt today. It's a lot more nimble that my plunge routers, but I wish it had another half horse. Roundover was okay on maple, but cove + roundover taxed it a little too much (of course it's only a 1hp tool). I'll find a good use for it. Wednesday I should get the 1617.


----------

